

Polyphonic C# - brooksbp
http://research.microsoft.com/%7Enick/polyphony/

======
ScottWhigham
Interesting. I'd love to see a FAQ or Q&A on what brought this about. They do
a good job of explaining what it is but I found myself wondering when/where to
use.

